# Looking for Full Time Screenprinter Chicago



## BeefGir (Aug 27, 2013)

Elk Grove Village printing company is seeking a new full time lead screen printer. This is the main person to print all our items during the day, so you need to be quick. 
Must be able to work a manual screen printing machine. 
Knowledge of automatic printing machine is a huge bonus. 
Please call 847-815-7090. If no one answers, try 847-593-5957.
Or contact us by email at [email protected] 
Thank you. We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

You may already be doing this but in case you are not I will share what we do when selecting a new screen printer.
At the end of the initial interview if the candidate looks promising we have a second part we call the working part of the interview on a manual machine.
The candidate is provide screens for a small simple 2 color job. This gives the candidate an opportunity to demonstrate their skills. 
I tell them set up should be fast and accurate and completed in about 10 minutes followed by printing a small job of 20 to 30 t-shirts. They are to print a pre-production test shirt for approval before commencing to print.
You will know before making a hiring decision how fast and accurately the candidate sets up the job and how fast they can print and how well they follow your directions.
Instruct your other printers that this is a test and they are not to provide assistance to the candidate.
This has screened out dozens of ill skilled printers over the past 10 years.


----------

